# south boulder creek below rollinsville strainer



## dirk1926 (Apr 19, 2007)

there is a strainer across the river below the tunnel on river left of the island I could not tell if the right side of the island is open. the tree was cut down does anyone know how long it has been or who might of cut it. [email protected]


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Sounds like this one: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/river-wide-tree-in-alto-alto-30592.html


----------

